# Introducing Buzz Lightbird



## HappyWDWCampers (Jan 3, 2010)

We picked out our newest flock member today. He is so cute! One might have thought we would name him Donald but he is Buzz (Lightbird) per request from the 4 year old in my house.  He has to stay with the breeder until the end of July so the kiddos are disappointed. But good things come to those that wait!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations! He/she looks like it is a really nice heavy (meaning lots of yellow) pied.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a cutie!!! Bet you can't wait to get s/he home!


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Aww he's so cute, and what a great name! I love Buzz Lightbird  I am a 25 year old woman and Toy Story is one of my favorite movies. My fiance and mom's too! Are you going to take your kids to see the new one tomorrow?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What a cutie!!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Gorgeous looking tiel. Congratulations on the new flock member!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats on the newbie! 
Buzz is adorable!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Nawwww what a beautiful baby. And a great name too!


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

awe! He has such a cute face


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I LOVE the name! Heehee He's so cute


----------



## HappyWDWCampers (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I do think he is a cutie. He has been DNA sexed as a male. I agree he is heavily pied and that is one of the things I liked about him. My kids do want to see the new Toy Story and I hear it is great, but I have not had the opportunity to take them yet as it is VBS week this week!


----------

